
UberCab Cease & Desist Means One Thing: They’re Onto Something - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/24/ubercab/
======
Dylanlacey
"The argument that this could threaten taxi dispatchers’ way of earning a
living is the best though. Just because you’re an incumbent doesn’t give you
the right to rest on your laurels and never be challenged. If the dispatchers
feel threatened by UberCab, they should try to compete better, not hide behind
some lame legal threat."

This is such an obvious truth I'm always surprised that people don't recognize
it sooner. It's dragged out all the time, and it's never based in reality.
Sure, electric lighting put the coal haulers out of business: Good!

------
benologist
2nd Article Means One Thing: First Tested Well, Generated Ad Impressions

